# Sticky  MIMB Loves the ladies who love the mud!



## Polaris425

If you ride w/ your man, or on your own, post it up! Let's see how many ladies our there like to get muddy! 







*Please keep all photos tasteful. (No nudity)


----------



## 05bforce750

Me And The G/F After A Dusty Day Of Ridin In Wva!!


----------



## 08beast

The ol lady trying to keep up with the brute...:bigok:


----------



## 30backs

both my girls


----------



## lilbigtonka

here we are taking a break.... sry we aint covered in mud, i dont see how some of yall manage to look like a mud monster, no matter how hard i ride i never get like some of you guys lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

the pics are not that great but this is where we ride around the house. i go ride these parks and have never found mud like what we ride in around the house. the girl with the blue shirt on is my daughter and the other is my niece.


----------



## oilfield_trash21

Here's my other half:


----------



## Deezz22

my better half... not too muddy though




my buddies wife and mine...


----------



## uppidycon

is that in tennessee? looks like a nice riding area..


----------



## Deezz22

yes it is, its called Aenta Mountain. this particular area is called the "Peanut Butter Hole", its an awesome place to go to!!

here is one of those "hold my beer and watch this" moments there...


----------



## uppidycon

sweet


----------



## Deezz22

well i guess whoever was assigned to "hold his beer", decided it wasnt really that important because if you notice in the 3rd pick, the can of beer is just about to go under the water.


----------



## bruiser quad

Here's my Fiance!


----------



## txbf750

My daughter and a friend at Marengo 09


----------



## Polaris425

awesome pics!! BIGD WHY HAVNT YOU POSTED IN HERE YET!?!?!?!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Me and wife in first pic.......

Daughter lettin her eat.....in the second....


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> awesome pics!! BIGD WHY HAVNT YOU POSTED IN HERE YET!?!?!?!


Okay, I'll put up something good in the next day or two. This is all I had on the work computer. Enjoy!


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> Okay, I'll put up something good in the next day or two. This is all I had on the work computer. Enjoy!


:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Big D

You asked for it.....


----------



## walker

hey d in 1st pic i like that old school helmet your sporting.....lol


----------



## Big D

Since I like to share....here's a few more


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> hey d in 1st pic i like that old school helmet your sporting.....lol


I know. Isn't that horrible?? 

I think it was after that trip that I bought mine.


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> I know. Isn't that horrible??
> 
> I think it was after that trip that I bought mine.


 
i think some people would call it vintage...lol


----------



## phreebsd

Nice trailer.


----------



## Polaris425

awesome pics D!!!!!! You definately get the title of our "Resident Mud Chick"


----------



## jayoung08

Hey guys! Brand new to the site! I'm blessed my wife's my copilot and photographer. She isn't to fond of getting muddy unless she's going to a spa. Here's some pics of her on my Polaris. The pics are taken on Trail 2 at Wind Rock.


----------



## Polaris425

cool pics!! :rockn:


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> awesome pics D!!!!!! You definately get the title of our "Resident Mud Chick"


I love going through those pictures. I have so much fun when we head out. Resident Mud Chick....I like that! :arms:


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> I love going through those pictures. I have so much fun when we head out. Resident Mud Chick....I like that! :arms:


Then you have a member new title under your name  :rockn:


----------



## Big D

THANKS!!!! :WAYV:

I'm going to have to get that put on vinal and put it on my back window under my MIMB sticker


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

My 11 yr. old is getting there!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Big D said:


> I know. Isn't that horrible??
> 
> I think it was after that trip that I bought mine.


All that helmet is missing is some stars and stripes and you could have been mistaken for Ms. Evil Knievel LOL.. JK Cudos for wearing it and setting an example. I got the question a couple of weeks ago from my 11year old. Why do I have to wear one and you don't?


----------



## Big D

RDs Neighbor said:


> All that helmet is missing is some stars and stripes and you could have been mistaken for Ms. Evil Knievel LOL.. JK Cudos for wearing it and setting an example. I got the question a couple of weeks ago from my 11year old. Why do I have to wear one and you don't?


yeah Dad...why does she have to wear one when you don't?

The way I look at it, we make the kids wear one for their protection because it would be so painful for us to see them get hurt. Can you imagine how scarred...and scared....they'd be if something happened to you?

I know my helmet was pretty scratched when I rolled. I hate to think what would have happened if I didn't have it on.

There...I'm off my soap-box.

As for Ms Knievel...it wouldn't be the first time someone called me that.


----------



## Big D

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> My 11 yr. old is getting there!


She looks like a natural. That's so cool.

(so, are you a Lake of the Woods family?)


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Big D said:


> yeah Dad...why does she have to wear one when you don't?
> 
> The way I look at it, we make the kids wear one for their protection because it would be so painful for us to see them get hurt. Can you imagine how scarred...and scared....they'd be if something happened to you?
> 
> I know my helmet was pretty scratched when I rolled. I hate to think what would have happened if I didn't have it on.
> 
> There...I'm off my soap-box.
> 
> As for Ms Knievel...it wouldn't be the first time someone called me that.


You are 100% correct. Well delivered point.


----------



## RDWD

I need to get a helmet that doesn't restrict the beer to mouth transfer. I'm 26 and my mother still gets on my case for not wearing one. Well said d


----------



## Big D

Oh don't even get me started on drinking and driving


----------



## Big D

BTW - the helmet I bought from Ukrainian Tire has a vent on the mouthguard (look at my picture). I'm sure you could rig something up. So no excuse


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> I need to get a helmet that doesn't restrict the beer to mouth transfer. I'm 26 and my mother still gets on my case for not wearing one. Well said d


You just need an open face helmet.....


----------



## phreebsd

i want this helmet!


----------



## Big D

You do realize you're going to have to work on your accent then...right?

Instead of 
"hot dang!!! what a hoot" (with your southern drawl)

It'll be
"ach du liebe, das vas gut, ya?" (yeah that's my sad attempt at German)


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

:haha: I have one! :saevilw: Without the spike though ! lmfao


----------



## FABMAN

Phree we call that a bran bucket because that's all its good for. The 3/4 open face is a good way to go. You can drink, eat, and talk with out removing it + you can get them wit a big shield


----------



## phreebsd

yeah i imagine it's less protection than a open face. looks cool though.
i seriously gotta get into wearing a helmet.


----------



## bruiser quad

I love my helmet, get one that fits good, let it "break in" a bit.... so nice...

Unless it's stupid hot out i wear mine even at the places that don't require.... don't have to duck as much for sticks, no mud stuck to the head....


----------



## IBBruin

jayoung08 said:


> Hey guys! Brand new to the site! I'm blessed my wife's my copilot and photographer. She isn't to fond of getting muddy unless she's going to a spa. Here's some pics of her on my Polaris. The pics are taken on Trail 2 at Wind Rock.


Looking at picture #2 I think the mud is afraid of her! It doesn't look like she has any mud on her but your wheeler is covered.


----------



## FABMAN

I think that was, That's OK honey ill walk around.


----------



## Big D

Just ride past her and spin your tires really fast. You'll cover her with mud and she'll want to get you back so bad. That's how I got started. :bigok:


----------



## jbg

This is my wife and my sister and my friend.


----------



## Big D

Oh man...I can never get air like that. :worried:


----------



## Polaris425

now thats some nasty mud! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

huh why no post-mudnats updates in this thread? step it up!


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is my other half


----------



## Polaris425

looks like it might have been cool out that day... lol


----------



## FABMAN

ya it was like 50* or so


----------



## skid

50* sounds like summer to me!


----------



## BigIzzy

I agree with skid, 50* is some mighty fine riding weather lol


----------



## DTX

You ain't kidding. I'll take 50 anytime and I am in Texas. 100+ with high humidity on the other hand :buttkick: :chairshot:


----------



## MTImodquad

Riding at Mud Creek the Sunday before mud nats. She was freezing but loving it lol.


----------



## drtyTshrt

i thought i had posted in this section before.


----------



## gpinjason

Here's my wife "lettin 'er eat!"


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## Polaris425

Nice! :rockn:


----------



## jason20272

my little girl is my favorite rider. if the shop doors are open shes ready to ride. the wife will ride but only if she has her princess chair.


----------



## Yesterday

haha cool hood ornament!


----------



## lilbigtonka

i didnt even notice that, nice find/build jason


----------



## busarider89

My girlfriend riding my brute


----------



## Polaris425

busarider89 said:


> My girlfriend riding my brute


Cute! She needs a Pink MIMB shirt now! :rockn:


----------



## busarider89

Polaris425 said:


> Cute! She needs a Pink MIMB shirt now! :rockn:


Yeah. I am planning on buying my membership and ordering some shirts here soon


----------



## Brute650i




----------



## monsterbrute750

What happened to your headlights?????


----------



## Brute650i

had them out doing HID's and they werent a necessity to make the ride so I didnt bother trying to take the time to put them back in.


----------



## stoneman

Her first time back in the saddle after a two year break.


----------



## Jcarp4483




----------



## gpinjason

she looks bored... LOL


----------



## cojack

she really looks like she needs a few more of them there beverages she got in her hand!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stockshdime




----------



## Swamp Star

:haha::haha:^^she just hangs around with you for your bike dont even lie^^ I'm Just Sayin:haha::haha:


----------



## Guest

I've got better pic's (muddier ones i mean) but this is the only one i got on the work computer. We were riding the field ditches that day. The old popo and her did pretty good.


----------



## stockshdime

Swamp Star said:


> :haha::haha:^^she just hangs around with you for your bike dont even lie^^ I'm Just Sayin:haha::haha:


:thinking:whatever work right:bigok:


----------



## txbf750

Here's a few of my wife.


----------



## txbf750

My daughter rides too.


----------



## Big D

Looks like they're having a great time!


----------



## phreebsd

txbf750 looks like you have a great family - all of whom like to get dirty


----------



## uppidycon

one of these days i'll keep a girl around long enough to have a pic of her and my 4 wheeler while we're out ridin'.. ha


----------



## DTX

TXBF750, that is what I am talking about. :rockn:


----------



## txbf750

Thanks guys, they do love it! Here's a few more


----------



## txbf750

Then there was the time I plied her with cervasa and entered her in the mud rasslin event, she got 3rd place but they only paid 1st and 2nd! Oh well it was fun to watch!


----------



## txbf750

Few more


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice pics and looks like a really good time.


----------



## Polaris425

awesome pics! :rockn:


----------



## gozabn

What can I say..Mississippi girls LOVE to get dirty with BIG TOYS..haha here y'all go


----------



## Polaris425

^ Awesome! Ya'll need to put Our Labor Day Ride @ Rocks on your calender, I see you must be close to it :rockn:


----------



## gozabn

Haha..yeah I live about 40 minutes from Rocks..I'll have to make that one..MAYBE I can find some eye candy for the back of the Brute..


----------



## Polaris425

haha... Is she no longer holding down the back of it?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

cant see any of your pics. gozbn


----------



## gozabn

Ha..well they all hold down the back, but I kinda get bored staring at the SAME one too long!


----------



## Polaris425

Ah...


----------



## walker

gozabn said:


> Ha..well they all hold down the back, but I kinda get bored staring at the SAME one too long!


 

i have found my new best friend.. i thinks thats the best saying i've ever heard on here.. :rockn:


----------



## txbf750

Awesome pics gozabn. I couldn't afford to swap mine got 19 years invested in her, and she'd probably end up with all the toys!


----------



## stockshdime

AND ONE OF MY GIRD DOING THE **** THANG


----------



## codyh

T where is this, looks bad ace


----------



## stockshdime

power lines 3 minutes from the house...its OK.. not worth a road trip for


----------



## gozabn

walker said:


> i have found my new best friend.. i thinks thats the best saying i've ever heard on here.. :rockn:


 
HAHA..unfortunately for the others involved that's pretty much always my approach to relationships! Oh well..two tears in a bucket....


----------



## 650Brute

txbf750 said:


> Awesome pics gozabn. I couldn't afford to swap mine got 19 years invested in her, and she'd probably end up with all the toys!


:haha: True story!!

Great pics guys.


----------



## BrutemanAl

gozabn said:


> What can I say..Mississippi girls LOVE to get dirty with BIG TOYS..haha here y'all go


My goodness, very nice!!! Your bike looks good to!!


----------



## walker

there was a 4 wheeler in those pic's ... bwhahahahaha


----------



## Big D

I dunno about you guys, but all I saw were quads, bad-*** trucks and a digger shovel :bigok:


----------



## hoover

dang, the bike was only 2 days old in this pic, even before snorkels, which happened the next week...oh how they change


----------



## hoover

some friends..lol, look at my 110lb little buddy in the middle of all those women


----------



## 650Brute

:haha: What a trooper


----------



## hoover

haha he be ready


----------



## txbf750

What river yall at? Looks a lot like the Red River.


----------



## Guest

Hey BrutemanAL...how many girls was that? LOL!! Looked like a different hot chick every ride. You the man! :rockn:


----------



## Guest

:haha: Sorry bro didn't see the quote. Gozabn you the man! :rockn:


----------



## hoover

txbf750- It is the red river north of clarksville on hwy37, oklahoma side


----------



## Swamp Star

Hoover Ill be your freind...... HAHAHAHA:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Just dont know how my old lady would feel about it after 9yrs. She would probly be happy to get rid of me.:haha::haha:


----------



## blue beast

BrutemanAl said:


> My goodness, very nice!!! Your bike looks good to!!


 I second that!!! oh! almost forgot :309149:


----------



## hoover

Swamp Star said:


> Hoover Ill be your freind...... HAHAHAHA:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Just dont know how my old lady would feel about it after 9yrs. She would probly be happy to get rid of me.:haha::haha:



See ya at mud nats haha


----------



## dayle

All three of my girls having fun.


----------



## gozabn

mud magnet said:


> Hey BrutemanAL...how many girls was that? LOL!! Looked like a different hot chick every ride. You the man! :rockn:


 
HAH..I dunno about all that..I definitely like to have a good time though and VARIETY IS THE SPICE OF LIFE..Last summer it pretty much WAS a different girl every ride..maybe one day I'll get one that can tolerate me for more than a WEEK!


----------



## uppidycon

ha.. yeah, i'm tryin' to find one i can tolerate longer than a week..


----------



## BrutemanAl

gozabn said:


> HAH..I dunno about all that..I definitely like to have a good time though and VARIETY IS THE SPICE OF LIFE..Last summer it pretty much WAS a different girl every ride..maybe one day I'll get one that can tolerate me for more than a WEEK!


 
Well when you find one that will tolerate you,make sure she has a sister and send her my way :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

ok, Ok, enough chatter This is a Pic. Thread!!! :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

To post my wife, you need the "ladies who hate the mud" thread....lol


----------



## phreebsd

KMKjr said:


> To post my wife, you need the "ladies who hate the mud" thread....lol


Mine goes in that one too!


----------



## xr650r

Here is a pic of my girlfriend Kelly on my quad!


----------



## coaldigger

my better half


----------



## joemel

me n my lil huny


----------



## Swamp Star

phreebsd said:


> Mine goes in that one too!


Mine dosent mind gettin muddy she just hate ridin with my crew seein how we have to take a beer break every 20 min or so.


Here is my Little Lady gettin down on tha 50.:rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

bump


----------



## Polaris425

btt


----------



## wood butcher

i know we have had a bunch of women join lately, so come on with some muddy pic


----------



## badazzbrute

Here's one of my woman sitting on my baby... lol.... This pic was at Marengo this year.... Notice here MIMB shirt?????


----------



## walker

here is my ex camera woman ... but still my fiance


----------



## bigblackbrute

badazzbrute said:


> Here's one of my woman sitting on my baby... lol.... This pic was at Marengo this year.... Notice here MIMB shirt?????


 the bad thing about that ride is that we didnt even get muddy and i wish that i would of had 4 wheel pull. great ride though


----------



## badazzbrute

It was alright. Had a little fun at the creek crossing and my wife really enjoyed herself. Bike wasn't ready for the suicide hole just yet though.


----------



## Polaris425

I was fixin to say if you went to marengo & didnt get muddy... haha.. you must have been dodgin everything! 


Great pics everyone!


----------



## wood butcher

walker said:


> here is my ex camera woman ... but still my fiance


dang Walker im jelious , she's hot :rockn:


----------



## walker

she is for sale cheap.. i take that back i will give her to you..


----------



## filthyredneck

Walker better hope she dont read that...lmao!


----------



## bigblackbrute

Polaris425 said:


> I was fixin to say if you went to marengo & didnt get muddy... haha.. you must have been dodgin everything!
> 
> 
> Great pics everyone!


yea i kinda had to dodge everything cause i only had 2wheel drive and it was pretty dry to. bt a fun ride and a great time


----------



## walker

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Walker better hope she dont read that...lmao!


 
hell she did and walked off screaming curse words at me.. made her mad cause i was luaghing at her


----------



## Polaris425

Does she come w/ a complementary pair of flip flops? If so I Might be interested... :bigok:


----------



## walker

yes jon she does.. i will give you my special flip flop to use on her..


----------



## Big D

grrrrrr


----------



## Polaris425

haha... ok ya'll quit gooberin up my thread w/o posting pics! :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750

:worthless::worthless:


----------



## drtyTshrt

here she is all cleaned up.


----------



## Polaris425

drtyTshrt said:


> here she is all cleaned up.


:bigok:


----------



## jbadon

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4275&d=1280449860 me and my better


----------



## jbadon

Sorry we so clean lol gonna get one of us dirty i promise


----------



## walker

you weren't lieing she is tiny..lol.. or your just a big bubba clut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## monsterbrute750

Hey,my wife is 5ft tall with small hands...there's a reason for that but can't say........ther might be kiddies readin...LOL!!!!


----------



## coaldigger

Better halfs new toy 04 kfx 700....an yes I winch it out of the MUD often........


----------



## gpinjason

Nice coaldigger! For the others... there is a thread for pics of your other half WITHOUT mud on them... it can be found here -->> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207&highlight=half

Now lets see some more dirty girls :rockn:


----------



## jbadon

naa walker she oonly 100 pounds vs my 210 im 6ft1 and she is maybe 5ft lol


----------



## mudmaniac

first pic is of my wife and son back in 2008. Second pic is my wife riding on three wheels!


----------



## uppidycon

here's a pic of my lady and me from a crosy ride the other day.. right after this happened, my buddy jason (gpinjason) and i said we finally had a pic for me to post on here.. i figure i'd better post it while we're still together.. ha..


----------



## gpinjason

^--- I think you should keep her around... she seems like a good one so far! :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

haha :bigok:


----------



## gozabn

This is right after I threw my current in a mud hole..she was pretty happy about the whole situation... (Sarcasm intended)


----------



## uppidycon

gpinjason said:


> ^--- I think you should keep her around... she seems like a good one so far! :bigok:


we'll see.. had a couple issues come up lately..


----------



## Big D

gozabn said:


> This is right after I threw my current in a mud hole..she was pretty happy about the whole situation... (Sarcasm intended)


now did you pick her up and throw her in, or you threw her in because we was on the back of a quad and just got dumped in? Hopefully either way, she follows my philosophy....I don't get mad, I get even :saevilw:


----------



## gpinjason

I wish we would have gotten the pic before she cleaned her face off! Uppidycon's girl got throw in the mud when his bike tipped over in it and she went face first... LOL...


----------



## phreebsd

haha "while we're still together" 
nice catch!


----------



## uppidycon

uppidycon said:


> here's a pic of my lady and me from a crosy ride the other day.. right after this happened, my buddy jason (gpinjason) and i said we finally had a pic for me to post on here.. i figure i'd better post it while we're still together.. ha..


ok, so this one didn't last much longer after this was taken.. so back to the drawin' board..


----------



## walker

my modo can't hang can't stay !!!!!


----------



## uppidycon

walker said:


> my modo can't hang can't stay !!!!!


oh that wasn't why we broke up.. ha.. she could def. hang.. :saevilw:


----------



## gozabn

Hey uppidycon don't even sweat it..just means you get to post pics of diff ones in this forum every weekend now! Haha


----------



## uppidycon

it's all good.. i already have a rider lined up for when i get home..


----------



## gozabn

Atta boy!! Get 'em!


----------



## uppidycon

yeah, it don't take long where i'm from..


----------



## rapalapaul

heres my 2 babys


----------



## Polaris425

:bigok:


----------



## uppidycon

nice.. i'll make sure and get some pics of my new rider when i get back in the states and go ridin'!


----------



## rowdy-outty

lilbigtonka said:


> here we are taking a break.... sry we aint covered in mud, i dont see how some of yall manage to look like a mud monster, no matter how hard i ride i never get like some of you guys lol


 Get a Renegade! You will be covered from head to toe before you get it off the trailer, lol


----------



## walker

the real reason he dont get dirty cause all he rides is water .. dang pretty florida boy scared to get dirty


----------



## monsterbrute750

:swordfight:


----------



## rowdy-outty

I dont have any muddin pic's of my wife. She aint scared she just works weekends. Atleast thats what she tells me :thinking:


----------



## Big D

Here's a video from this weekend.


----------



## wood butcher

thats the way to get after it there D


----------



## IBBruin

Nice D. Be careful hanging off the side like that. I had my hand grip slide off the bars and sat my azz right down in the hole. On second thought, keep doing that but keep the camera rolling LOL


----------



## Polaris425

nice form!!! I see you've been studying here on the forum :bigok:


----------



## Big D

IBBruin said:


> Nice D. Be careful hanging off the side like that. I had my hand grip slide off the bars and sat my azz right down in the hole. On second thought, keep doing that but keep the camera rolling LOL


Way to go Bruin...I could see Rozzy greasing up the hand grips before our next trip


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> nice form!!! I see you've been studying here on the forum :bigok:


Thanks P. My new teacher says he has some things to teach me next time. Could be interesting.


----------



## Rozzy

Hmmm way to easy to comment... j


----------



## IBBruin

Yep, definitely to easy


----------



## Big D

Now I know why you guys love this site. You're minds are always in the dirt


----------



## Polaris425

Bump! Maybe this should be a sticky too... lol


----------



## gpinjason

I vote for "sticky"...


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah I vote sticky too...we need some more pics of our ladies in the mud. Besides, here where I am... all we got is Dusty-girls..and that don't cut it.


----------



## wood butcher

hey squirt them down and wala u got mud :bigok:


----------



## byrd

i vote sticky but i say delete all the words and leave the pics!


----------



## NMKawierider

wood butcher said:


> hey squirt them down and wala u got mud :bigok:


Dang you smart...worked great! Just don't go overboard on the water.


----------



## wood butcher

now that sexy!!!!!


----------



## flowbackman

why Yes Yes it is


----------



## BrutemanAl

wouldnt mind lending a hand when she is ready to clean off


----------



## lg07brute

couple engagement pics, neither her or the brute are dirty but i cant find any of the muddy ones.


----------



## Polaris425

^ NICE! Second picture is cool!


----------



## ThaMule

me and the lil lady last new years. It was 8 degrees outside but we were bundled up like michelin men! that was the first time she went wheeling with me! She was not fond of the big lift on the steep hills!


----------



## Polaris425

bump


----------



## byrd

Lol someone is wanting to see some ladies









Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Polaris425

just makin sure they hadnt forgotten about their thread they wanted and hardly ever post in.... :bigok:


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

LOL laying underneath a hepatitus sign PRICELESS! Cute though none the less


----------



## byrd

lol well i live close to a nursing program so i get all kinds of odd stuff in the background with these girls


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> just makin sure they hadnt forgotten about their thread they wanted and hardly ever post in.... :bigok:


Yeah sure.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> haha... ok ya'll quit gooberin up my thread w/o posting pics! :rockn:


See....I knew you made this thread for you....not for us


----------



## Big D

I was going through old pictures and came across this one. The funny thing about this one is that it's my first day wearing my waders because I wanted to stay dry. When we dumped they filled up  You know, I think it was after that trip I bought my quad. I guess it's true when they say things happen for a reason


----------



## ThaMule

me and the wife at the new years ride.


----------



## big wall on 44s

not a big pic taken with crapy cell phone but 4 wheeler was 3 days old and out first mud bath on it


----------



## OfcBanks




----------



## brute574

Here are some Pics of my Women


----------



## gpinjason

Nice! ---^


----------



## 650Brute

Nice


----------



## Cobb_05

My lady just chillin waiting for use to head back out...


----------



## Shrek

The wife on the Foreman near my dad's property.
I used my Iphone for this vid. She didn't know she was being recorded.


----------



## tony1j

Pretty new to the forum, went riding last night with our group here on the coast of MS. A buddy took a few pics with his phone so quality may not be that great but you can see that this girl is a TROOPER!!


----------



## capkwconch

Here's mine having a bit of fun.


----------



## Thom

A couple before the mud LOL


----------



## DANNYRAY

I finally got my daughter to get on the Brute....

Now Shes Hooked too!!! lol


----------



## bstomper

Not a big lady but a lady non the less.


----------



## Big D

Very sweet


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya

Bump!!!!!

me and my girlfriend!















My girlfriend! Look at that smile!


----------



## DaveMK1

Some pics from my farwell ride back in april of my wife and friends. She normally rides her own bike but decided to jump on my friends kawi green 750 but it didnt work out to well lol


----------



## wmredneck

Loving the departure angle on that pic next to last. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## RYAN.

ThaMule said:


> me and the lil lady last new years. It was 8 degrees outside but we were bundled up like michelin men! that was the first time she went wheeling with me! She was not fond of the big lift on the steep hills!


ROLL TIDE

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Muddy Chicks..... :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck

^ lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka

the wetter the better


----------



## Ole Nasty

My wife.


----------



## filthyredneck

^your a lucky guy :bigok:


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

The girlfriend on her first quad ever!! This was also the Brute's 1st ride. It was about 36 hours old.


----------



## 05_brute

Don't have any ones of us both on the brute force but here is some of our recent trips of wheeling. I have went thru a few atvs before i finally got me another v-twin bike. Had to do some hustlin on craigslist. lol


----------



## talleyman01

heres momma and our littlest before the ride


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## uppidycon

WE BROKE IN THE NEW RANGER OVER THE WEEKEND AT DSO FOR THE AARON WATSON CONCERT FOR IT'S FIRST TRIP SINCE I BOUGHT IT NEW 2 MONTHS AGO.. WE HAD A GOOD TIME



SHE EVEN GOT TO MEET HIM AFTER SAW HIM DRIVE PAST US WHILE RELOADING THE ICE CHESTS:


----------



## BrutemanAl

I love this thread :rockn:


----------



## Lonewolfe

Just awesome, man!!


----------



## jlgil73

No one has posted to this in a while... Here is one of my bride on my brute a few months ago.


----------



## Polaris425

Forgot all about this thread! Thanks for bringing it back up.


----------



## jlgil73

It's a good one...


----------



## Polaris425

throwing back to the good days of MIMB....


----------



## myst3ry

My gal


----------



## Slydog

Acouple of our girls at bamboo


----------



## NMKawierider




----------



## SparkyPrep

Looks like Bamboo was nice and wet!


----------



## Slydog

You could definitely get in trouble if you wanted.i only had 2wd drive .
The north end of the property by the fence line was really deep thick mud.


----------



## JPs300

Bamboo is always a good time, we've been undefeated in the atv bounty hole for a few years now


----------



## SparkyPrep

JPs300 said:


> Bamboo is always a good time, we've been undefeated in the atv bounty hole for a few years now
> 
> View attachment 23353


I'm coming for ya! Lol.


----------



## JPs300

SparkyPrep said:


> I'm coming for ya! Lol.


Bring it!

Give me a reason to go ahead and spray it, lol. - I haven't yet used the nitrous in the bounty hole


----------

